# Should I buy this presentation system



## enigami (Sep 18, 2017)

I'm part of a multi-level marketing group and creating quality presentations is our livelihood. We have presentation meetings weekly and we are looking for a device that allows each presenter to connect to some type of hub that allows us to access our laptops for presentation without having to connect and disconnect. 

I saw this product, the DVDO Tile https://bzbexpress.com/TILE/Presentation-System-video-management-solution-by-DVDO.html and I was wondering if anyone has used this product before. I've never used DVDO products before, this is my first time learning about the company. Any feedback will be appreciated.


----------

